# Symphony for a hopeful future (LIVE 85 piece orchestra, 400 piece choir)



## Anze Rozman (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello VI-Controlers! Hope you are all having relaxing holidays.

On the 23th of December Slovenia celebrated its 24th anniversary of when 88,5% of all Slovenians voted YES at the referendum that questioned weather Slovenia (back then still under Yugoslavia) should be a independent country. I am honored, that I had the privilege to write music for this years celebration of this important holiday. A 85 piece orchestra of the Academy of Music Ljubljana and a 400 member united choir of the University of Ljubljana (choir only in the last movement)
The instrumentation is quite unique. With the WWs I had 4 saxophones and a baroque soprano recorder as well. I also had a celeste, organ and harpsichord 
The movement "Intertexture" was a collaboration with a DJ who performed live with the orchestra.
Here are the recordings of 3 out of 5 movements of the music.

RECORDING: https://soundcloud.com/archestralmusic/ ... ful-future
SCORE: send email to [email protected]
Thanks for listening and please let me know, if you have any questions regarding the work.

Best
Anže


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing all this Anže!
I just finished listening to all 3 movements! What a fabulous piece of work you just did! So talented! Very evocative music! I love how one thing flows after another so smoothly, the textures and subtlety are delightful to witness! I don't know what your ultimate aim is as a composer, but "here we go i'll say it", you truly already are one of the great young orchestral composers i've ever heard! Congratulations for that concert! Very inspiring!
All my best...


----------



## Alastair (Dec 25, 2014)

I love the third movement, fantastic thematic work and orchestration. Great quality recording too, such a huge ensemble! Did you conduct yourself?


----------



## Anze Rozman (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys! Truly appreciate your words! What greater gift a composer can get, then if people enjoy what he writes!

I did not conduct myself!  I hate conducting + there are people, that are trained in conducting and are great at it and enjoy it, so why bother really ? I like being in the background and just listening.

All performers are students of the Academy of Music in Ljubljana, so its a student orchestra. Its an honor to work with such a huge ensemble! 

What I have learnt about orchestration in this experience is:

1. The saxophone should be a standard in every orchestra. They work GREAT as solo instruments, they work great by themselves in chords or unison, blend great with brass (especially with horns), have a nice "still not common" tone, that make your composition sound different.
2. The harpsichord is great for creating texture, great for accompaniment (as everyone in the baroque era already knew)
3. The soprano recorder cuts through the orchestra like a warm knife through butter. Its almost as agile as a normal flute. Can perform very nice runs. Has a very uncommon tone, that listeners are still not used too. Works great in a duet with a soprano saxophone. Great for countermelodies 
4. The organ is an amazing instrument, that blends almost with everything. Great for adding texture to woodwinds, great for doubling low brass 

Best
Anže


----------



## TGV (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice work, Anze. I quite liked the minimalist touches (like the opening in the last movement). And in that last movement, am I also still hearing the DJ? At 1:33, 1:50, etc., it doesn't sound acoustic. It's very visual music. Was the piece written to a program?


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 27, 2014)

Beautiful. And what an honor.

Mahlon


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 27, 2014)

And beautiful venue. I can only imagine what it sounded like there.

Mahlon


----------



## Anze Rozman (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for listening TGV!

Yes, the DJ was doing SFX in the last movement too. I just gave him freedome to do whatever he wished. I think it turned out quite well.

Yes, there was a movie that went with the music, but had to compose without seeing the film 

Thanks Mahlon! The Gallusova hall is the biggest in Slovenia. I love it!


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, I think I'm going to have to visit Ljubljana and Slovenia. What a beautiful country.

Mahlon


----------



## Anze Rozman (Dec 28, 2014)

Let me know if you will  would be happy to host you!!!


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 28, 2014)

Anze Rozman @ Sun Dec 28 said:


> Let me know if you will  would be happy to host you!!!



Thank you. o-[][]-o 

Mahlon


----------



## PerryD (Dec 28, 2014)

What brilliant work! Thanks for sharing! :D 
-Perry-


----------



## pavolbrezina (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice combination of LOTR/Harry Potter/Star Wars themes.It seems that Slovenia is like country from fairytail :D


----------



## Anze Rozman (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for listening guys! 

Wether I like it or not, I will always have some John Williams influences! Been listening to his music from since I can remember... Of course, how can you not like the LOTR soundtrack too!

Haha...Well...Slovenia's nature is like from a fairy tale  They even filmed part 2 of Chronicles of Narnia here....

Political and economical it could be better! But which country couldn't, right? 

Best
Anže


----------



## Cass Hansen (Jan 4, 2015)

Loved all 3 movements that you posted. Your nation should be elated to have such a talented young composer amongst their midst.

Love the rhythmic detail in the 3rd mvt with all the dotted quarters and eighth notes in 4/4 meter with syncopation by the horns layered against that. Very stirring. 

I didn’t really hear much Williams or LOTR in this,….. yeah, perhaps the beginning of the 3rd movement but really it reminded me more of Anze . I can hear the connection between this and Multiverse which means you are developing your own style, which is one of the hardiest things for a composer to accomplish......your own style. 
You’re well on your way and I suspect will be hearing a lot about you in the coming years.

Anyway, what an honor for you, for me, and whoever else hears this composition. Quite incredible this is!!! (and thanks for the score following link)


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 9, 2015)

Dear Cass,

thanks so much for your incredibly kind words! I really appreciate it. Indeed, there is no greater gift for a composer, than to have his music performed and enjoyed by the audience (and fellow composers). This was one of my childhood dreams and it seems, that I have accomplished it! o-[][]-o 

It is funny, you are not the only one, that pointed out, that I am getting "my own stile". I like to think, that I do have it, yet I have to be careful and keep evolving it 

Anyway, thanks again. Its always a great pleasure reading comments like this.

Best
Anže

P.S I have re-edited and re-mastered the recordings. Does anyone have Izotope RX and would like to "help" me clean out all the annoying coughs ?


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Jan 9, 2015)

Magnificent music! It's absolutely beautiful. The recording is very nicely done too. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Laurens,

thank you very much! I quite like the recording, but I think it has too much harpsichord and not enough organ. They recorded and mix live, into SADiE. All mics into 1 stereo track. Good for live streaming, not the best results for a recording....

Anže


----------



## SagZodiac (Jan 9, 2015)

Just beautiful


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Anze, wonderful work!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys!  Glad you enjoyed it! ~o)


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Jan 10, 2015)

Anze Rozman @ 2015-01-09 said:


> Hi Laurens,
> 
> thank you very much! I quite like the recording, but I think it has too much harpsichord and not enough organ. They recorded and mix live, into SADiE. All mics into 1 stereo track. Good for live streaming, not the best results for a recording....



I can imagine that. However, I quite like the "live" atmosphere there is. Recordings for film or tv, or even studio recordings for CD can be a bit lifeless sometimes. I really like the atmosphere there is around live recordings; you can hear the people too (not too much so that they start to irritate you), instead of only the instruments. But I agree with you that a multitrack recording would come in handy!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 10, 2015)

I completely know what your saying. Live performances always have a special feel to them. Yet I really hate the fact, that there is a lack of etiquette in Slovenian concert halls and people think its completely OK to cough loudly with no respect to the audience or the performers. + the coughs are forever embedded into the recording. I really dont mind occasional page turn noises and things like this, but coughs drive me mad. If you are sick, stay at home


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 10, 2015)

Hey!

Just a notice. I deleted, the google drive link to the score. Please just send me an email, if you would like to see it ([email protected])

Thanks 
Anže


----------



## matolen (May 10, 2015)

I am late to this, and have only listened to the one movement, but wow that was a lot of fun to listen to! Great stuff! You should be doing major movie scores!


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for listening! 

Some day hopefully....Some day  o/~


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 11, 2015)

Fantastic! Thoroughly enjoyed the whole suite. What a thrill!
I look forward to the next update from you Anze!


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 11, 2015)

Thank you very much Jdiggity! I am really glad you enjoyed it. There is another slow 9min movement, but since the piece was performed live at the Slovenian independence-day ceremony and there was a documentary film was shown, the whole slow movement is covered with dialogue from the film. Hopefully Ill have it performed some other day again 

Thanks again
Anže


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 11, 2015)

Fantastic work! I just wanted to say I really enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 11, 2015)

Andrew! Thank you very much for listening!  I am glad you enjoyed it! 

Really these nice comments really mean a lot!

https://soundcloud.com/archestralmusic/ ... -orchestra here is a link to all my recorded orchestral compositions.

Best
Anže


----------

